# Have a pretty big decision to make



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok, so I've been unemployed now for almost a month. Food is steady. I'm just getting into my preps (food wise)

I managed to hang onto a couple hundred $$$$, but after I pay this next set of bills, I'll be completely broke.

I just got off the phone with my gramma. My grandpa has Alzheimer's and won't be needing his wood tools anymore. I've been offered them.

Their place is about 600 miles one way from me. 1200 round trip. $200 will NOT get me there and back in my truck. I may have to sell a firearm to go get these tools.

The reason I want these tools is because I've always said (about making money) "I'll build birdhouses if I have to!" This may afford me the opportunity to put together a shop to build "stuff" for extra cash. Birdhouses, signs, whatever. The sky is the limit.

I'm just wondering if selling a firearm to get tools, for a gig that may NOT pan out is a wise decision? What if I build birdhouses and they just do NOT sell, I'm sol. But what if it does work out?

On a related note, I went to the library today to dig through the bookstore, and came across a book "the complete birdhouse book" by Donald and Lillian stokes. This is AFTER I had talked to my aunt last night about building birdhouses. Is it a sign maybe?

Building birdhouses is my code for "doing whatever it takes to make a living"


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

sorry to hear about your troubles. You do what you need to to make ends meet bud. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

If you have a spare firearm you are not attached to sentimentally than by all means sell one. Just don't leave yourself unarmed.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If the gun is something you'd rather keep, maybe consider pawn. folks do make money at festivals and farmer's markets selling stuff.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

You can spend $30 and have enough tools to build birdhouses.

You can't afford to go get them now. With luck, you can make arraignments for someone to hang on to them until you get on your feet.

You have few resources, if you sell a gun now for this luxury, you won't have it in case you really need it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a bud, between us we sell the same gun back and forth when we need some cash many times. You might not be in the same position. Hope things will look up for you.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe have them shipped, find out the weight and do some checking, might be worth it. Shoot, 50 lbs ammo from PA to WI only costs 40 bucks.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

We're talking mills, lathes, planers, bandsaws, etc. He has a 1 car garage dedicated to a wood shop. 

All the equipment is YEARS old. Not new. As in "American made". 

There has to be a few thousand in tools. There's also a lot of hand tools. Carving tools, hand drills (non power) etc. The trip will definitely be worth it. 

I re entered the data in my map app, and it's less than 1000 miles. 480 one way rather than 600. I remember it being farther than that, but I left from a different part of the state at that time.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you make your living or money on the side with a shop and tools, it may be worth investing in yourself. See if you can line up some business prior to your trip. Display them in a trendy resturant as decorations for sale. Leave business cards. Maybe at the Vets or pet shop. See if you can make a presentation to a group of birders.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck. Here is something to consider, from a couple bucks at a thrift shop to.....well you tell me what it can be sold for.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

The way I look at it is that you can take a chance, sell a gun, and if it works out you can be in a much better position financially, or you don't take the chance and nothing changes. For me it is a no brainer, for the cost of 1 gun you have a opportunity to improve your situation and maybe become self reliant,


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

As long as you have other firearms....I'd look at it this way. In the long run, which has the potential to net you more income? The tools? Or the firearm?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Oh, well that's different. Hell yeah go get them!

Assuming, of course, you have the room and the power.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was down on my luck and pawned everything I owned once. I kept the wife and baby fed, in a warm/cool home and comfortable. It is tough. Have you checked the classifieds and local Employment Security Office?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

It's an investment ... the whole risk/reward conundrum. Think on it, pray on it, whatever your thing is. You'll make the right decision. Personally, I think it's worth it but I'm not you. Good luck!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Oh, well that's different. Hell yeah go get them!
> 
> Assuming, of course, you have the room and the power.


I plan on turning this room into a shop. It's about 15x18. I tiled it a couple years back. It's right off the house, and is fully powered.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

kevincali said:


> We're talking mills, lathes, planers, bandsaws, etc. He has a 1 car garage dedicated to a wood shop.
> 
> All the equipment is YEARS old. Not new. As in "American made".
> 
> ...


I would find a way to get the tools&#8230; if that meant a gun goes away, then it does. Good luck to you sir!


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

that's a cool video, Moonshine Dave. Worth the time to watch, for sure.

Kevin, You could expand your "wares" to customized dog crates, state-shaped, animal or flower shaped cutting boards, keepsake boxes, signs with dog's names, horses names for over the stalls, cat's names to warn would-be trespassing Dragons away, etc. You could even make signs like "Beware of Dragon", "Watch-Hippo on Duty", etc. Those kind of things appeal to people. Don't limit yourself to bird houses. Look on Pinterest.com for more ideas. If you had some scrap lumber or knew where to pick some up, you could make a little business for yourself. I would get the tools. If the gun doesn't have sentimental value, and it wouldn't compromise your safety, I'd sell it and get the tools.

That's just me...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't you have at least one buddy that would help you out a little. If you were my friend I'd have no problem hooking up the truck and trailer and going get the tools for you. NO COST


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

longrider said:


> that's a cool video, Moonshine Dave. Worth the time to watch, for sure.
> 
> Kevin, You could expand your "wares" to customized dog crates, state-shaped, animal or flower shaped cutting boards, keepsake boxes, signs with dog's names, horses names for over the stalls, cat's names to warn would-be trespassing Dragons away, etc. You could even make signs like "Beware of Dragon", "Watch-Hippo on Duty", etc. Those kind of things appeal to people. Don't limit yourself to bird houses. Look on Pinterest.com for more ideas. If you had some scrap lumber or knew where to pick some up, you could make a little business for yourself. I would get the tools. If the gun doesn't have sentimental value, and it wouldn't compromise your safety, I'd sell it and get the tools.
> 
> That's just me...


I can't LIKE this post enough!!!! Oh my gosh!!!

And moonshinedave. It took a while for the video to load but that is inspiration. I already have a bench grinder. I have $5 I could spare to get a couple knives to practice on.

The gun does have sentimental value. It is my first "legally" bought revolver (I shoveled a LOT of horse shit to buy this gun) My guns before it were "gifts" but I knew they were burned. I had a friend come stay with me for a while. He was on probation. His PO said no guns. I stored them at another friends house who hit hard times. He got popped for dealing (mostly pot) and the guns were confiscated. After that incident I fear losing my guns (even if only one).

I can get $250 for it at the lgs. $450 may get me there. Ok. I know what I'll be doing tomorrow.

Of course I'm waiting for a check from an insurance company for using my truck as a ranch truck when the ranch truck was stolen. That may make up the difference. But who knows when that'll happen. I need to get something going NOW.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Don't you have at least one buddy that would help you out a little. If you were my friend I'd have no problem hooking up the truck and trailer and going get the tools for you. NO COST


My friends are just as broke as me. My one friend who will help me out is across the country. He moved there chasing a girl and now he has no money either. Wife and 2 kids lol.

Chipper, that is awesome of you. Thank you for that. But I thought we WERE friends  lol

I'll find a way. Livelihood is more important than a gun (sp101 .357). I'll make money and buy another!


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

kevincali said:


> My friends are just as broke as me. My one friend who will help me out is across the country. He moved there chasing a girl and now he has no money either. Wife and 2 kids lol.
> 
> Chipper, that is awesome of you. Thank you for that. But I thought we WERE friends  lol
> 
> I'll find a way. Livelihood is more important than a gun (sp101 .357). I'll make money and buy another!


Maybe you could look for plans to build those hidden gun furniture safes and sell those? I wouldn't limit yourself.... stick to your interests and put them to work for you.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Some type of rustic furniture. You don't really need the modern hardware so it slides smoothly, that stuff falls off anyway. Go search for rustic furniture you won't find much under $1,000 i would not put myself near $0 again. There was a time i put out 100 applications so ive been there myself.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Get the tools 

Build patio furniture Springs right around the Corner


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd see about getting $40 worth of the smaller tools shipped. Enough you can build and prosper on. Then when you have more proceeds make your trip.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

If I were in your situation, first, I would advertise for a roomate to help with expenses. 
Then I would check with the electric co. in your area, and see if they have any programs to 
help with that.
Are you getting un-employment benefits? 
I'd bet Grandma would hold the tools for you for awhile.

I would also cruise around your area, and find anyone who is having work done on their house,
and see if there is any scrap wood you can have. 
Sometimes doing this can put you in a clean up job..that the homeowner may not have time for.

And, yes. I would definetely get my Grandfathers tools.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

BagLady said:


> If I were in your situation, first, I would advertise for a roomate to help with expenses.
> Then I would check with the electric co. in your area, and see if they have any programs to
> help with that.
> Are you getting un-employment benefits?
> ...


All good points! I tried the roommate thing before. Utilities go up accordingly, so any money made from the roommate go towards bills and utilities.

I'm already signed up for my electric company's discount program

I applied for unemployment. I have a phone interview on the 20th.

I know gramma would hold them. I'm just anxious because I feel that the sooner I get them here, sooner I can start making some kind of money.

Around here, you need business licenses and be bonded and insured to even pick up trash! I'll give it a shot though! I figured I'd try to build out of pallets first though haha.

I also have my fathers tools from when he died (mechanics). And yes I do use them to make money. Sunday I did a power steering pump on a 02 mustang for $50 labor. Took me about an hour once I got that damn plastic pulley off!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

kevincali said:


> All good points! I tried the roommate thing before. Utilities go up accordingly, so any money made from the roommate go towards bills and utilities.
> 
> I'm already signed up for my electric company's discount program
> 
> ...


When you get a roomate, you need to charge the monthly rent, and then split the utilities. There's no way you can lose $ in that situation. I've had many roomates in my lifetime, so I suggest you try again.
A plastic pulley?? (sigh) They really don't make anything like they used to.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Aim small, miss small.

I was recently facing your situation. I was afraid I was going to be evicted around christmas cause a
client screwed me over on a contract. After this I ditched contracting and went back into corrections.
I don't make a lot but it is stable.

1. Hunt the job with sustainable, dependable income, something less economy vulnerable ( avoid luxury skill sets. )
Think in the manner people always die, we all need to eat and drink, many get on the wrong side of government, etc.

2. Avoid high cost investment, high cost tools. Don't have a lot of collateral lying around. My issue is that your farm
truck was stolen, which means your property is vulnerable. The more expensive it is the more of a target it becomes.

3. Sell the gun, as long as you have a pistol and rifle for defense and hunting.

4. If you have to get a couple jobs. Most importantly get a stable baseline, then streamline,
cut the fat and get lean financially. Then build yourself back out of the hole.

5. Even if the pay isn't enough if it can only keep you fed that means you are at least eating.
If it keeps you fed and a roof over your head then that is twice as good. If you can do that and
pay the utilities great then you are 90% there everything else can wait.

Don't snub any job or any combination of jobs, or their hours you can't afford to be picky.
Work for better later as the noose loosens.

The tools are a great idea but honestly they aren't going to build your client base over night
you will still likely find a shit job before you build a business which can take a couple years
minimal.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

kevincali said:


> I'll find a way. Livelihood is more important than a gun (sp101 .357). I'll make money and buy another!


You're right. Livelihood is more important than a gun. I was retrenched four years ago and had to make the decision to spend my last cent buying tools. Decent tools is a must have when working for your self - it saves you money and time (which is money) in the short and long term. If you make a decent product for a fair price the work will come to you and though you may never be rich you will be able to support yourself. Look at this as an opportunity to be completely self reliant - you can always buy another gun. In my book decent tools are way more important than a gun and are a good investment.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sell the gun. Guns are easy to replace. Family is not. Get the tools. It sounds as tho you have been prepping a while so I would think you have one gun you could get rid of and have back ups for protection till you can replace it.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm thinking his username suggests "Cali" which means his gun may not always be that easy to replace......If Kevin is in California (sorry - former resident here) the state uses an "approved" list of hand guns the little people can buy, and all others are banned from the little people unless they are bought from a police officer who sells his used (the approved guns list doesn't apply to cops). Sorry Kevin for going off topic on that one, but folks outside CA can't really grasp this one very well (and I don't blame them). Revolvers are pretty safe for the time being (I think you mentioned a Ruger SP101), but many semi automatics are set to drop off that list and will not be renewed because the state now demands the manufacture provide a microstamping application and the gun makers aren't about to - even for the CA market. The only Semi's on the CA gun roster that are safe are those already there and that the manufacturer does not upgrade or change significantly.



Prepared One said:


> Sell the gun. Guns are easy to replace. Family is not. Get the tools. It sounds as tho you have been prepping a while so I would think you have one gun you could get rid of and have back ups for protection till you can replace it.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

A gun is just another type of tool, and while I like the SP 101 (I have one in .327 fed) A hand powered drill might be more useful in the long run if SHTF. As long as you have another gun for self defense I would sell it to make the trip. You really ought to be able to get a bit more for it as long as it is in good condition $350-400 would be a reasonable price for a decent used SP101.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I agree. That sp101 should fetch alot more than what the guy told you.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

there is a difference between working whatever job it takes to make a living, and starting a business. make darn certain your business has a plan and you aren't romanticizing about how it might be.

For example, a big part of any business is marketing yourself and/or your service."Build it and they will come" is a bunch of BS.

You can build a hundred birdhouses, but you still have to get out there to sell them or you have to find someone to sell them for you. either way, if you aren't a correct personality type for sales/marketing, the whole experience could be very terrifying or depressing. Lots of people start a business and fail with this regard.

A successful shop person maybe bills out 22hrs of their time per week, the rest of the time is spent on non billable items including cold calls, networking, appointments, etc.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Pick up a copy of this book:


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> there is a difference between working whatever job it takes to make a living, and starting a business. make darn certain your business has a plan and you aren't romanticizing about how it might be.
> 
> For example, a big part of any business is marketing yourself and/or your service."Build it and they will come" is a bunch of BS.
> 
> ...


A very good friend of mines family owns a fruit stand on the side of a busy blvd. they sell not only fruit, but pots/planters, fountains, knick knacks etc.

I was told I'd be able to display my wares there (birdhouses, signs, etc.)

Otherwise there's always the local swap meet on Thursdays and weekends.

If nothing else, there's always Craigslist (said sarcastically!) lol


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

most people aren't willing to work for an employer just for a few days. Employers love it because they are hiring you for a specific job.

It's also a great way to find work from a friend that is already working. If you call them up and say " I'm looking for work, willing to work a few days if that is all there is" It can be pretty easy sometimes for your friends to find you something.

Work this kind of a job a few times, and you generally end up full time permanent before you know it.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I used to tell my nephew to go out to a small construction site and offer to do clean up for next to nothing. Don't bother with large sites, they have liability concerns.

Anyway, how many times do you think you'd have to do this before someone offers you a job?

imo, the worst place to look for work is from your home. you have to get out there.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

kevincali said:


> A very good friend of mines family owns a fruit stand on the side of a busy blvd. they sell not only fruit, but pots/planters, fountains, knick knacks etc.
> 
> I was told I'd be able to display my wares there (birdhouses, signs, etc.)
> 
> ...


how many would you need to sell for a basic existance? How long will it take to get up to this volume, and how will you survive until then? Are you prepared to go to various landscaping business looking for orders? Can you keep going after you experience the 20:1 ratio just to get an appointment, then the 10-20% success ratio once you get the appointment?

What is in it for the customer? Why would they want to buy your bird house? will they be replicas of their customers house? do you have a talent for decorating birdhouses so the women just have to have it? Are you prepared to get your ideas ripped off if you find an extremely successful birdhouse?

Are bird houses a seasonal item in your local?

Who is your competition? How large is the market? What is your potential market share?

I apologize for being a pain in the butt and a bit negative about this, but this isn't even .1% of the questions you will have to create answers for. If you thought I was going on and on, I wasn't.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep sell the bs stuff. The Lord will provide for your and yours. He feeds the sparrows..and will do the same for you.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> how many would you need to sell for a basic existance? How long will it take to get up to this volume, and how will you survive until then? Are you prepared to go to various landscaping business looking for orders? Can you keep going after you experience the 20:1 ratio just to get an appointment, then the 10-20% success ratio once you get the appointment?
> 
> What is in it for the customer? Why would they want to buy your bird house? will they be replicas of their customers house? do you have a talent for decorating birdhouses so the women just have to have it? Are you prepared to get your ideas ripped off if you find an extremely successful birdhouse?
> 
> ...


I'm lovin this, thank you. I don't think you're going on and on. I really appreciate the feedback and positive/constructive criticism.

My main source of income I hope pretty soon is my fruit trees. I have to find "filler" until they start producing totally. They are all still fairly young (range from 25 years to 1 year). I planted my first set of trees in 2011. Those are barely maturing enough to produce. This season should be fairly decent.

Back to the birdhouses. Why would anyone choose mine over anyone else's? I don't know. I have to think about that one. Maybe offer different paint schemes? Let the customer "custom order" one in colors of their choice? Maybe have one side glass or plexiglass so that people can see the birds in the house? I really haven't thought it through that far I guess.

I was just going to do a basic birdhouse. Something basic, so no worries is someone ripped me off on design.

Not sure how many I'd have to sell for a basic existence. I'd just have to keep utilities on. House paid off, car and trucks paid off.

And yes I'm willing to basically go around to different places seeing who will want to order some. I am willing to do what it takes to make this make money for me.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> most people aren't willing to work for an employer just for a few days. Employers love it because they are hiring you for a specific job.
> 
> It's also a great way to find work from a friend that is already working. If you call them up and say " I'm looking for work, willing to work a few days if that is all there is" It can be pretty easy sometimes for your friends to find you something.
> 
> Work this kind of a job a few times, and you generally end up full time permanent before you know it.


The only friend with any sort of job lead was basically making tweak pipes. That's not what they called them, but that's what they were. That and pieces for glass bongs/bubblers. Paid $0.10 a piece. He was clearing $500-$600 a week, but was working 12+ hours a day. I could work at the "shop" for a week or two to get the hang of it, then set up my own shop here at the house. They pay for materials, gas/propane tanks, etc. but I find it wrong to make tweek pipes. That shit tore apart my family when I was a kid. I just can not do it.

Another friend gave me a lead on a plastering job. I called a day late. They already hired someone (it was his uncles company)

I'm glad I started this thread. I'm getting a bunch of great ideas. Thank you guys and gals very much!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..aint none of these cheap bastids are going to donarte. Get a grip;.\


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Ok..aint none of these cheap bastids are going to donarte. Get a grip;.\


????

Who said anything about donate?

Everything I have is because I've WORKED for it. I've been offered money multiple times, and have refused every time.

I was in a rut. Now I have ideas of what to pursue. First I was looking for advice. I knew what I was going to do, but wanted to see what others think (more heads than one ya know) and now I have inspiration.

Not looking for donations. I'll make it in this life any way I can on my own


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Kevin, When you do start making your bird houses, you have to read up and know what size holes to drill for different birds.
Also, I suggest you think "outside of the box".
Try to come up with designs that arent being done by everyone else.
We've built quite a few. We had a box of decorator ceramic tiles, all different colors and designs. (You can get them from some places that sell tile, but have discontinued floor samples)
So, I cut some away from the mesh backing, used F-26 to glue them on to my bird houses.
You may steal my idea if you want to.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

FWIW, . . . I had the opportunity ONE TIME, . . . to get some of my dearest uncle's "things" that would have meant the world to me. 

I hesitated.

I lost the opportunity. 

When I went back to try the second time, . . . those who had control of the items just plain and simple told me no, . . . fugeddaboudit, . . . nada, . . . nein.

To this day, I wish I could re-live that ONE TIME, . . . those few things would have meant far more to me than they ever did to those who got them, . . . and there really was no monetary value to any of them.

Do what you want, Kevin, . . . but on a personal note, . . . I would have already been on my way, . . . credit card the gas / pawn the gun / personal loan from a friend, . . . just whatever it took.

And from the sounds of what is there, . . . in a year or so if it does not work out, . . . I'm sure he would not care if you sold the tools then to make ends meet.

I just hope the decision you make, . . . you will not regret in a year or two.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

kevincali said:


> I'm lovin this, thank you. I don't think you're going on and on. I really appreciate the feedback and positive/constructive criticism.
> 
> My main source of income I hope pretty soon is my fruit trees. I have to find "filler" until they start producing totally. They are all still fairly young (range from 25 years to 1 year). I planted my first set of trees in 2011. Those are barely maturing enough to produce. This season should be fairly decent.
> 
> ...


You never know, if you are skilled enough you could try making scale replicas of peoples houses into bird houses. People might pay a bit more for something like that.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Kevin,just wanted to add something that I forgot to mention last night. whatever you decide to do, best of wishes to you.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

There is no reason that you can't build your items, and sell them at the flea market on the weekend, as well as find something for the other days of the week. I have faith in you, to be creative. You could always use craigslist as a way to find free stuff and get free stuff from the "wanted" column. Paint, scrap wood, etc. You never know what you might find that you can repurpose.

As for people copying your designs? My Farmer Guy is always saying "I could make that", when we go to craft fairs. Guess how many times he's copied something for me? Once. And that's because he wanted one for himself. All women know this about their guys. Don't let that deter you. It may take a little while to get going, but even if you just have a few things to sell, you can promise to be back the next week with whatever color they want, etc. Or customized.

I found a candelabra at a garage sale for about $.50. I roughed it up at home, repainted it and it looks great on my victrola. Look for other items that can be repurposed, as well. I found a cute bust at a flea market in TX. The shop owner made a hole on top of the ladies head and planted a succulent in the hole. The bust was painted orange and with the green plant just looked weird and funky. Almost alien-like. I paid $10.00 for it, as it made me laugh. I chuckle every time I look at her. Think outside the box. You would be surprised what people will pay good money for. Look at etsy.com also, for more ideas.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Thoughts from the owner of a small wood working shop.

---Starting from scratch with little or no customer base or reputation for doing quality work is a good way to starve, it takes years to develop a decent customer base.
---Building simple things like bird houses and dog houses puts you in direct competition with semi-retired guys who don't need to make a living wage, and low cost labor from other countries. also a good way to starve.

I was successful because it started as a hobby in my garage for 2 of the business. I later built a website to help get sales for my hobby while I worked full time at my regular job for about 6 years before I went full time and even then things were tight the next few years. A friend of mine started his own cabinet business after working for a cabinet shop for 12 years so when he left to open his own shop he had the good reputation among the local builders which allowed him to succeed.

I've owned three successful small businesses (and one that failed) over the years and one thing that I have learned is that you work even harder to make a buck. Assuming you are self motivating enough to be successful you do have more flexibility in your schedule. But,,, you still have a boss, your new boss is your customers and you've got to give them quality work in a timely manner.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

It is true that you have flexibility in hours, but you might find that has to be balanced with some days where you get to work as early as you can, and you stay working as late as you can.

Also, I noticed that there was less separation between my self employment and my personal time because my office/planning space was in the corner of our living room. This was both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

kevincali said:


> Ok, so I've been unemployed now for almost a month. Food is steady. I'm just getting into my preps (food wise)
> 
> I managed to hang onto a couple hundred $$$$, but after I pay this next set of bills, I'll be completely broke.
> 
> ...


I would be more inclined to advise you to hit the job hunt harder. Open yourself up to more fields of employment. That is time better spent. Then once you have the tools, time and steady income, add on the birdhouses to see if it can sustain you. But remember if you only sell locally the market will run out.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> It is true that you have flexibility in hours, but you might find that has to be balanced with some days where you get to work as early as you can, and you stay working as late as you can.
> 
> Also, I noticed that there was less separation between my self employment and my personal time because my office/planning space was in the corner of our living room. This was both a blessing and a curse.


I fully agree, Customers tend to call either from their work or on the weekends when they get a few free minutes. And since my customer base extends across several time zones I get calls at all hours including 3am occasionally. In my case I answer the phone from 7am until 9:30 pm six days a week if I don't recognize the number (which means a customer).

Like I said before, your customers become your new boss and they can be a difficult boss.

When I was out of work my new job was job hunting 40+ hrs a week. It only happened to me once but it's scary with a family to feed.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I would sell something that has no sentimental value and go get the tools. Besides their monetary value they will have family history to them.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> I fully agree, Customers tend to call either from their work or on the weekends when they get a few free minutes. And since my customer base extends across several time zones I get calls at all hours including 3am occasionally. In my case I answer the phone from 7am until 9:30 pm six days a week if I don't recognize the number (which means a customer).
> 
> Like I said before, your customers become your new boss and they can be a difficult boss.
> 
> When I was out of work my new job was job hunting 40+ hrs a week. It only happened to me once but it's scary with a family to feed.


Another work around on this is getting a designated line for business. Turn the ringer on during business hours, off when you are "closed", and have a answering machine/voice mail that clearly states your hours and time zone.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I would be more inclined to advise you to hit the job hunt harder. Open yourself up to more fields of employment. That is time better spent. Then once you have the tools, time and steady income, add on the birdhouses to see if it can sustain you. But remember if you only sell locally the market will run out.


Been looking for work. This is what I did yesterday. It doesn't look like it, but that is almost solid rock. Had to dig 2' wide by 2' deep. The holes ended up "sorta" cone shaped because some of the rock was impenetrable with the type of bit that came with the jackhammer (rented from Home Depot). Total of 27 holes, although I was only called to help on ~12-13 of them.

I'm not above doing anything. I take what I can get. And yes I have been looking. I have been averaging 3-4 job apps a day (oriellys autozone, Home Depot, lowes, circle k, am pm, Walmart, target, del taco, jack in the box, Taco Bell just to name a few). A LOT of companies have online only applications.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kevin

Just some random thoughts...there was a TV show a while back called Dirty Jobs with Mike Rowe. He went around to businesses that were...well dirty and much different than your normal run of the mill businesses. Septic Tank Companies, Industrial Cleaning Businesses, Fisheries, Slaughter Houses...shit like that. Well I remember hearing Mike Rowe on radio not too long ago talking about American Exceptionalism and his experience with these companies in the show Dirty Jobs.

Well, Mike Rowe said the one thing that each of these companies had in common was...They all had HELP WANTED SIGNS out front. No one wants to do a shit job, everyone wants the cushy job. You strike me as the kind of guy that would do the shit job and do it well.

Another idea...think about getting your Commercial Driver's License. Its just not for "over the road" truckers, its for lots of businesses and it sends a message that you have a skill. My youngest son left college, went to trade school and got his electrical lineman training certificates. And got his CDL as well as some Basic and semi Advanced First Aid Certificates. He had 3 or 4 job offers the first week after passing his CDL. Now, he's working 60+ hour weeks, especially with all the winter storms, and making a very respectable living for a young man.

Just some ideas...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Going into business has to be a passion. It won't work out if you want to do it to "get by". I have owned four businesses and my history reflects the natioal average. Three out of four businesses fail. What kills them varies but it centers around money. Either you don't manage your time well or you don't manage you money well. I learned that people will often forget the deal they got - it is the quality that they remember. You need to provide a product that people need - bird houses don't really fall into that catagory. To be successful you need to remember that you have to charge for your time and you need to make a profit on the goods you sell.

I charged 50% over the cost of goods, $50 an hour for my labor and if I needed to get outside work done I charged a 25% charge over my cost. I didn't sell the cheapest units that could be bought, I charged in the upper 10% of the going rate for what I sold. I had an excellent reputation and earned it with a "no fault" warranty in a business that didn't usually offer any warranty at all. In twenty years I had a total of three warranty repairs - only one was a failure on my part but I stood behind each one. When I retired I had people calling me from as far away as Sweden to buy what I sold. I was swamped with work and I turned away what I couldn't handle and sometimes I turned away work that I could have easily done because the customer had wild expectations that I knew were impossible to fulfill.

I worked more hours in my own business than I ever did when working for someone else and took away less money because most of it goes back into the business for tools and equipment. I loved it! it was a passion and I would have been doing it even without the money. When you feel like that about something and it is something that a lot of people want - that is when you go into business.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Tomorrow I'll have enough to head out and get my grandpas tools. Just have one more side job to do in the morning, then about noon or so I'll head out. 

I'm pretty excited


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Ah. Well. Here I'm laying in bed. Not mine. In a city totally the opposite way of my grandparents. I had to head out to get my little sister. She's acting up, and needs to get away from the bad influences in her town. I may be getting guardianship. This throws a whole different plan out there. I'm currently 500 miles from home (I'm in a town called lodi. Yes I'm stuck in Lodi haha)

So tomorrow AM I'll be driving back home with her, then somehow have to come up with a way to feed her and I and possibly STILL make the trip to our grandparents. 

Lets see how this pans out. 

I might have to go back to Home Depot and stand in the day laborers area again (hey, it's work!)

Which brings me to another option. Since I have a truck, maybe I can build side rails (plywood) and put a sign on the sides "have truck will work" or hauling/clean ups or something. 

Lemonade, guys. Life gives you lemons. Make lemonade!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Brother, you have the mindset to make it work.

Give me 10 guys like you and I'll build an empire.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

kevincali said:


> Ok, so I've been unemployed now for almost a month. Food is steady. I'm just getting into my preps (food wise)
> 
> I managed to hang onto a couple hundred $$$$, but after I pay this next set of bills, I'll be completely broke.
> 
> ...


The bird house building is a good plan. Have known at least two folks who mostly do it for a partial living. Thinking a person would need at least a table saw or maybe radial arm saw to get in the bizness right. Raw material i.e. rotten privacy fences are all olver the place for free. Money is an earthly thing. Preacher says if you want some to ask the Lord to tell His Angels to bring you some. Try that. Keep us posted. Thanks.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

kevincali said:


> Ok, so I've been unemployed now for almost a month. Food is steady. I'm just getting into my preps (food wise)
> 
> I managed to hang onto a couple hundred $$$$, but after I pay this next set of bills, I'll be completely broke.
> 
> ...


If you're gonna build things with wood that folks really need, buy the plans for a coffin, then get a truck load of 2x4's and 1x pine and for about 50 dollars you can make a plane pine box that you can retail for at least a couple of hundred. they're elegant and much cheaper that the Styrofoam ones that the funeral homes have for the bereaved for about a grand


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Lodi is actually a pretty decent town....as cities go in the central valley.....next to Ripon it's the most conservative in the valley.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Lodi is actually a pretty decent town....as cities go in the central valley.....next to Ripon it's the most conservative in the valley.


Yeah it was cool being up there. I got to drive around lodi, Stockton, and acampo. I liked how there were still 1800's brick buildings in great condition. Lots of history in that part of Cali.

Unfortunately I didn't have a chance to snap pics. Too busy tracking down my sister. Only pic I have is one from the 5N at the end of the tejon pass. You get off and the grapevine is there.








I think I have another hard choice. I'd love to stay there for a while, but it's still California! Lol.

I think I'm going to check out some realtors when I get into Arizona. See what I can get for the cost of my house. Gonna go for 10 acres, stick built house, and giant workshop for $50k. YEAH RIGHT!!! Haha


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I just attended a funeral for a farmer, here in MN. His family bought him a casket made out of old barn wood. I was the most beautiful casket I've ever seen. (unfortunately, I've seen way too many caskets.) You might think seriously about that. You could supply them to funeral homes all around your area. Say a 300 mile radius. And those things are NOT cheap. You might have yourself a real business out of that. Make some serious money.

I think you'll be a wonderful influence on your sister. Just remember: teenagers are tricky, sneaky and a girl has all kinds of drama. All kinds. Don't put up with any BS from her. You give an inch and they take 15,000 miles. On the other hand, do be supportive. Get her into some kind of activity. If she is following her passion, she won't stray far from the righteous path. If she is idle too long? Idle hands are the devil's work and that is a fact. Good luck, brother. Oh, and don't hesitate to put the fear of God and you into any young man who comes sniffing around her.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

There are guys in town that call themselves "The Picker Uppers". They pick up and move seniors from their homes to assisted living places, and other stuff you want hauled away. I hired them to move a HEAVY fold-out couch. I know I've lost some muscle in the last 2 years, but I could not pick up one end of that couch. They came and took it away for $50.00. Well worth it. You might do something like that. Go to the library and make up some cards and flyers to put around town. If there were 2 of you, you could do the senior move thing. Just another thought. I like the cleaning a garage, hauling it all away possibility, also. Who likes to clean the garage? no-one. Or haul stuff away. Then you might find stuff to repurpose and sell at the flea market. Win-win, double pay-day.

Oh, and don't fall for the "I'm going to Tammy's house for a while". That's what I told my Mom. Then Tammy would say "I'm going over to MaryBeth's for a while" and MaryBeth would say "I'm going to Longrider's for a while". We used this ploy several times in our teen years. ALWAYs check with the other Moms. We didn't do anything extremely naughty, other than lieing to our Moms. :68: Ah, small town life...


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Have you thought about setting up a gofundme page to get your tools? Maybe some of the members here would like to invest in your company.... I'd be willing to throw ya a few bucks to get on your feet.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

rjd25 said:


> Have you thought about setting up a gofundme page to get your tools? Maybe some of the members here would like to invest in your company.... I'd be willing to throw ya a few bucks to get on your feet.


Good idea, but not looking for donations, thanks though


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

kevincali said:


> Good idea, but not looking for donations, thanks though


not a donation.... an investment. Once you get up and going I expect one of those birdhouses sent to me.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

rjd25 said:


> not a donation.... an investment. Once you get up and going I expect one of those birdhouses sent to me.


Ok 

I have been thinking of this. I think I found my niche.

I know an old Indian that taught me a lot about self defense/ protection.

One thing he taught me that I remember is that wherever he was in his yard, he had a weapon hidden. (Gun/knife/shank/etc)

I will not elaborate but when I build the first "one" I will elaborate.

I'll call it the prepper special.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'll buy one "Prepper Special" if the price if fair please sir....


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

This is why I keep coming back to this forum and pretty much stopped going to all others. The community here is great and always willing to help out no matter what. Kevincali, here's my little bit. You can go to a construction site and help them get rid of their wood scraps. You can get it for pennies on the dollar, maybe even free. I'm sure it may not be all the best wood but I'm sure you can find stuff to experiment on or to use for odds and ends. My brother is a foreman and tells me that they are always throwing
stuff away. Good to luck and hope everything works out for you.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, another change. 

House is up for sale. 

Hoping to net over ~$100k 

Looking for a house in western Kentucky again. Otherwise it'll be in the golden valley area of Arizona. 

Looking for at least 2 houses. One to live in out in the country, and one rental in the city. 

Figure if I spent $80k on 2 houses, leaves me $20k to move, set up shop, live on until I get something solid. 


Only hard choice now is:

Kentucky?
Or 
Arizona?


----------

